# s56 Request email 820



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys. I am shocked to have already received my s56 letter request for further documents! I applied for my De-facto visa on the 3rd December 2017 so I was so expecting this so soon.

*My confusion:*
This is stated in my email:
_You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Send your response to me using the contact details provided below._

But then it says on the attached Request document page that I should provide these documents by uploading them to my Immi account?
So what response am I suppose to be sending to my C/O in writing? It also states at the bottom of the request page 
"Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application"

I am very confused with what 'response' I have to send my CO directly?

Any help is appreciated!! 
Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I would say immi is the best way to go but no reason why you can't do that and respond to the email address provided just to be sure.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I would say immi is the best way to go but no reason why you can't do that and respond to the email address provided just to be sure.


Respond with what to the email provided though? As it clearly states please don't attach documents to the email. But yet has told me to respond directly to her contact details within 28 days argh!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

And within the contact details is there not an email address?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Many of their emails are generic templates that they fill in information to. If the request was to send directly to her contact details, then the other note about not attaching documents to email could be the generic one that goes out in every message.

If it were me, I would upload to immi. If the CO gave you a personal email address and said to send directly to her, then I would do that as well.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Many of their emails are generic templates that they fill in information to. If the request was to send directly to her contact details, then the other note about not attaching documents to email could be the generic one that goes out in every message.
> 
> If it were me, I would upload to immi. If the CO gave you a personal email address and said to send directly to her, then I would do that as well.


There isn't a personal email just a company email. Also - does the 28 day time frame mean I have to have submitted these request documents in 28 days? I haven't even booked a medical app yet


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

patricerafferty said:


> Hi guys. I am shocked to have already received my s56 letter request for further documents! I applied for my De-facto visa on the 3rd December 2017 so I was so expecting this so soon.
> 
> *My confusion:*
> This is stated in my email:
> ...


We had an email similar to yours, but with the wording: "_Please see the attached information.
We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email._ "
Like you I was confused by the bit about not emailing, so I emailed back asking if I should email or upload.

The next thing was a phone call from them. I can't recall exactly what happened, but we did what she said, and got the grant 6 days after I sent that email.

I must have uploaded the info into the immi account, as I can't find a record of an email to them with attachments.

I would upload, and then email back saying what you have uploaded.

-
The 28 days gives you time to tell them what you are arranging. You must reply within at least that 28 days, telling them appointment dates etc as applicable.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

patricerafferty said:


> There isn't a personal email just a company email. Also - does the 28 day time frame mean I have to have submitted these request documents in 28 days? I haven't even booked a medical app yet


I replied to the [email protected] etc email address, and got a standard auto reply, but then the phone call later, maybe the next day.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Try your best to get whatever it was that was requested back within the 28 days. If something like the medical cannot be done within that timeframe, upload proof that you have scheduled it with the date so they know when it will get done.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Try your best to get whatever it was that was requested back within the 28 days. If something like the medical cannot be done within that timeframe, upload proof that you have scheduled it with the date so they know when it will get done.


Thanks sky. I have booked a medical for 1st of March but not sure how long that takes to process etc

Is it a good thing that I've been assigned a CO within the first 2 months of applying? But now my only concern is going away to the UK for 2 months in April - hopefully they won't try grant me the visa whilst I'm over seas... how long after the request documents would the visa still normally take to process?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

patricerafferty said:


> Thanks sky. I have booked a medical for 1st of March but not sure how long that takes to process etc
> 
> Is it a good thing that I've been assigned a CO within the first 2 months of applying? But now my only concern is going away to the UK for 2 months in April - hopefully they won't try grant me the visa whilst I'm over seas... how long after the request documents would the visa still normally take to process?


It varies greatly so no way to tell. Some people get requested things and then sit for another many months where some people get requested things and get grants within a few days of supplying the information.

The medical results are pretty quick. I don't remember well but I want to say later that same day or by the next day the status changed in my immi account saying the medical had been received.

Be sure to update them with your movement plans and contact information while out of the country. They cannot grant you an onshore visa while you are offshore. They typically notify you that they are ready to grant it so you know what's going on. I was onshore when they were ready to grant my offshore visa and they emailed me asking me to leave the country so they could finalize my application.

Hopefully you'll have a grant before you leave!


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks sky. I have booked a medical for 1st of March but not sure how long that takes to process etc
> ...


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Should I add on my email to my CO that I am planning to leave the country for 13 days in April ?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't see a need to update them that you'll be doing the requested things unless they won't be uploaded within the allotted time frame. But ultimately it's up to you.

You should notify them that you'll be leaving the country though. I did it in my immi account and gave contact information of how I could be reached because I would not have access to the phone number or address I listed in my application in the States while I was in Australia. Mainly it's so they knew how to contact me if needed. But ultimately, they'll know you're not where you need to be for the grant based on your passport movement. So I would just upload to immi the itinerary and contact info for the trip and hope they decide to make a decision before then and give you a nice going away gift


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I don't see a need to update them that you'll be doing the requested things unless they won't be uploaded within the allotted time frame. But ultimately it's up to you.
> 
> You should notify them that you'll be leaving the country though. I did it in my immi account and gave contact information of how I could be reached because I would not have access to the phone number or address I listed in my application in the States while I was in Australia. Mainly it's so they knew how to contact me if needed. But ultimately, they'll know you're not where you need to be for the grant based on your passport movement. So I would just upload to immi the itinerary and contact info for the trip and hope they decide to make a decision before then and give you a nice going away gift


I will be applying for my a BVB so that will state when I'm leaving the county but do you think it would be best sending an email to inform my case officer also?


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

JandE said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. I am shocked to have already received my s56 letter request for further documents! I applied for my De-facto visa on the 3rd December 2017 so I was so expecting this so soon.
> ...


Thank you! So maybe I should email back with my recipets of police clearance and my receipt from booking my medical ap wonder if that's classed as a "response in writing"?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

patricerafferty said:


> Thank you! So maybe I should email back with my recipets of police clearance and my receipt from booking my medical ap wonder if that's classed as a "response in writing"?


Yes. Definitely reply to their email and tell them what you are doing, with the receipt copies, so they know for certain that action is being taken by you.

I would then reply to the same email again, once you have uploaded everything requested, into your immi account.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

JandE said:


> patricerafferty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! So maybe I should email back with my recipets of police clearance and my receipt from booking my medical ap wonder if that's classed as a "response in writing"?
> ...


Ok! Will do first thing on Monday. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Sl8rbug (May 30, 2017)

This may help but when you get the s56 email a button appears in your immi account to let them know when all the information has been provided. We recently received the same email, and as soon as we had the police check uploaded and the status of the medical check said cleared we pressed the button. We recieved our grant about 5 weeks after the request came, and one week after the 28 day period. Our Application was processed for an onshore through the Australian Embassy in DC, it’s anyone’s guess but I’ve seen a few posts for applications going through Jakarta that come back quicker, but then I’ve seen people receive the s56 then nothing for months.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > patricerafferty said:
> ...


Hi JandE me again lol. So I have just typed up my response email with receipts bookings etc but I'm not exactly sure what email I'm sending this to? My email stated "please send your response to me in writing to the contact details below" but there is no contact email below ? The only email is the email address I received this email from whic is the Jakarta.permanentery email? Do I just "reply" back to this address?


----------

